# A very rare photo



## D.Oliver (Jun 18, 2015)

So I wanted to share with you something that is only seen every ten years or so. This is the top of my bench


I built this bench about 10 years ago. At the time I used my hand planes to level the top. When I did my last christmas ornament youtube video, I noticed the top of my bench wasn't flat. I don't know if I just didn't do a very good the first time or if the 2x4's I made the bench from moved a little as they dried. So I cleared everything off of it and dug out the hand planes again. I figured as long as I had the top cleared off I might as well fix a couple small areas too. When I first got my little lathe I was so excited to start turning I couldn't be bothered to build a stand for it, so I set it at the end of my bench. Well I managed to knock a bottle of CA over and didn't notice it until days later when it was a rock solid glob stuck to my bench. I thought I would just knock it off with a chisel. It came off easy enough, but it took about 1/4" of the top of my bench with it! That's the square repair.
 
The round repair I dropped something heavy with a domed screw with a square drive. You could still see the imprint of it before I drilled the hole.
 
I had also had an idiot moment when I first built my bench. I measured the opening on my vice jaws and determined that 6 inches was a good spacing for my dog holes. I then went to my bench, hooked the tape on the front of the bench, measured back six inches and drilled the first set of holes, measured six more inches and drilled the next set, and so on and so on. Then I tried to clamp a 1 by 4. Doh!:redface: I've made due the last decade by putting shims in to hold things smaller than 6 inches. I figured I might as well fix it right. Filled all the old dog holes and drilled new ones that are 3 inches from the front. Had to redrill three of them. It's harder to drill a straight hole with a hand brace than it looks.

 
When I was finished I put some BLO on it and now she's all ready to be buried in projects and tools for 10 more years.


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks great and you are to be commended. However, it is my understanding that a clean workbench is the sign of a sick mind. :>)


----------



## mark james (Jun 18, 2015)

That is a beautiful bench!  The flaws indicate it is USED!.  I wish I have one that nice.  I tend to stack bricks and simply put a store bought counter top on it.  I like the lessons your bench reveals - not a distraction in the least.  I do have a garage bench made with a nice plywood top (3 layers, 4.5" thick); I take a finish sander every few years and clean it up and put some oil on it.

Our benches/lathes/etc display what we have done, and maybe what we are... Flawed, but solid and dependable. :handshake:

EDIT:  I actually have not seen the total top of ANY of my benches in 2-3 years...


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 18, 2015)

Your posting made me smile.  I recently built a VERY heavy duty bench and already I can't see the top of it.  When I do see the top of it, I'll post some photos.  I figure by then I should be fully retired and able to spend some time in the shop.

Jim Sith


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice job Derek!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 18, 2015)

That reminds me of my shop floor - I know it's down there somewhere!

Seriously though, your bench is so nice that I really don't want to see the tops of mine.

Eric


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 19, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> ........... However, it is my understanding that a clean workbench is the sign of a sick mind. :>)



I think that makes me feel better . I haven't seen the surface of my bench in years!


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 19, 2015)

Paul in OKC said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > ........... However, it is my understanding that a clean workbench is the sign of a sick mind. :>)
> ...



I have to share this with SWMBO.  I tell her things like this all the time, but she never believes me.

Michael


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 19, 2015)

Good job, Derek!  The bench looks good.  

Now quit showing off and get back to work!  :biggrin:

Michael


----------



## vtgaryw (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice.  I'd like to hand plane my workbench top, but one problem - it's a section of bowling alley.  Bowling alley is a sort of round tongue and groove, with a *LOT* of nails.  Unfortunately, the nails are randomly placed and are near the surface.  Wreaks havoc on a plane blade.  Ask me how I know that...

-gary


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 20, 2015)

Crashmph said:


> Paul in OKC said:
> 
> 
> > Rockytime said:
> ...



My wife has learned to just nod when I talk like that . Especially when I use the one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## wizard (Jun 20, 2015)

Derek, 
I could build a workbench that beautiful, I'd call it a piece of art and wouldn't want to put anything on it for the next ten years. Looks great!! 
Doc


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Geez, what a misleading title. I was expecting to see that Faith, SD had it's first visitor in 17 years....

(nice bench btw)


----------

